# iFurry webshow!!!



## Potato Zombie (Nov 15, 2009)

please spread the news! an all furry run webshow by furries for furries.

watch and tell me what you think
http://www.youtube.com/user/iFurryTV

Become a fan on Facebook! 
http://www.facebook.com/pages/iFurry/181780945241

or on FA
http://www.furaffinity.net/user/ifurry


----------

